# Chris Reeve Sebenza Review...



## cutlerylover (Oct 5, 2007)

CHRIS REEVE SEBENZA...
MODEL: Small Classic w/ Micarta inserts
BLADE SIZE: 3" 
TOTAL SIZE: 7" 
CLOSED SIZE: 4"
BLADE MATERIAL: Stainless S30V Steel
HANDLE INSERTS: Black Canvas Micarta
FRAME: Titanium - Satin finish
WEIGHT: 2.5 oz. 

It took me a long time to get a hold of one of these...But I finaly got one, and I have to say I love it! Here is my short review of this knife!

1st Impression: Well, I have to be honest I was expectign ALOT from readign about this knife for so long, but it met my expectations, which is saying alot! I really do not have anythgin bad to say about this knife...Soemoen recently asked me if you had to come up with somethign about the sebenza that was bad what woudl it be, after thinkign for about 5 minutes I said the onyl thgin I mgiht change would to make the thumbstud a but wider at the top so it might be a bit more comfortable to use...But thats not even a big issue for me, its just fine, but I really thought about it for a while, and thats all I could come up with! This knife really is the best that has been in my hands thus far...People often say the sebenza is the BEST knife in the world...well it is the best to me so far from what I ahve handled and used, but to each his own, you know...Everyones different and people have different opinions and needs in a knife...but I cna say this...This is one superb tool! 


Blade Steel: This knife has a CPM S30V stainless steel blade...the same blade steel is used for the majority of his (Chris Reeve) knives these days...And I can see why...I have not had the chance to use this knife long term yet because I just got it, but I only hear good things about S30V, it is nice and strong (comming in between 58-60 on the rockweel scale) and has very good edge retention! I have not yet needed to sharpen the knife or touch up the egde, but again I have not used it that much yet either...But, it was razor sharp right out of the box, and was able to shave my arm hair with ease...I would liek to add that the action on this knife is very smooth due to the bronze phosphorous washers on each side of the blade...Another nice touch! I just want to add that I LOVE the blade finish...It is a stonewash finish, which to me looks great, but what I love about it is that it has millions of tiny scratches already...So with use when your blade gets scratches its hard to see them on this type of finish...plus it is SOOOOOO smooth to the touch, feels almost like glass...I just love it, lol....I 1st had experience with this finish on a microtech knife, a LCC, and it just has to be the perfect finish for a knife blade!


Handle/ Hardware: The handle is made out of 2 titanium scales the "front" scale has 2 inserts of black canvas micarta, and the "back" scale has one micarta insert...these inserts not only look nice in my opinion, but they really help facilitate grip, but they are not rough to the touch...I have had some knives that were very grippy, but were rough on the user, and tended to be uncomfrotable to grip hard...Almost like skateboard tape in some cases...Yes, good for grip, but not user friendly like this micarta...The Titanium handles have a nice finish to them which is warm to the touch and grippy, I could imagine the plain models without inserts would also feel good in the hand due to this finish... This knife is simple, but thats what makes it good...the hardware consists of 4 alen screws...one screw just for the pocket clip, one screw for the pivot (keeps the blade attached to the handles) and 2 simple "body" screws to keep the handles together...The hardware looks polished which adds nice contrast to the dull Ti handle...all 4 screws are the same so it makes assembly and dissasembly easy with one simple allen key (which is provided with each knife) 


Lock: This knife has what Chris calls an Integral Lock, to me it is a framelock, I do not know if there is any difference? But it is strong...the knife lock open with a nice click and you know the blade is secure...Another "feature" of this knife is that there is NO bladeplay in any direction...this should be a industry standard, however it is not, most production folders even in the higher price ranges has minute blade play in the blades when locked open...but this knife has absolutley none, which for me is a BONUS, athough it should not have to be, lol...But I think you know what I mean...I feel safe with this lock, I am not affraid to get into a cutting task with confidence...but to minimize any risk or danger when using any knife just use some common sense, the lock is there as a safety deature, but as many of us know people have been usign slipjoints (folding knives with no locks) for hundreds of years without any problems...Just use common sense and safe cutting practices...and ony;l use your knives for their intended purposes...Ok speach over, lol...


Sharpening: I have yet to sharpen this knife and I do not think I will need to for a while, the S30V blade has great edge retention and will last a logn time before it needs to be touched up!


Fit and Finish: The fit and finish on this knife is by far the BEST is ANY production folder I ever came across...I consider this to be a semi production knife, it is not 100% custom made, but it certainly is treated like it...Many steps are taken to ensure its a quality piece of cutlery and in tip top shape before its out the door and ready for sale! 


Performance: So far I have not doen too mcuh cutting with this knife, but I have shaved paper easily (printer paper) it easily shaved my ar hair right out of the box! I also tested some push cuts on cardboard from priority mail boxes and this knife performed very well! This knife is comfortable in the hand, it has plenty of grip...The S30V blade is a standard these days for higher end knives, and not by accident...its a steel that is made to perform well, and made for cutlery! 


Overall: I just can't say enough about this knife...Its just awesome! I hesitated for a long time to shell out the $ for one, but it is worth it! This knife cost me $400 which is not pocket change for most people, and certainly not for me, lol...But, I am happy I did it! And I figure if this knfie serves me well for years to come it was definatly worth the money! Life is too short...If your thinking about gettign one and you can afford it, DO IT, buy one, you won't be sorry! 






In case you don't know...the small knife in this picture is a Peter Atwood Skeeter Neck knife...


----------



## fnmag (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for the practical/informative evaluation. "She's a keeper"! :thumbsup:


----------



## greenstuffs (Oct 6, 2007)

Here is mine after 7 month of usage, it has been sharpened many times and the edge is scary sharp i cut myself and need 13 stitches on my finger it left me a bill of $300 for the deductible of the insurance It healed up pretty well but you can still see it and i've edited the photo around the scar because you can't see the details on the reduced picture. 
Its been riding my pocket ever since the day i've received it. Not that i hate the knife but now i show more respect. I usually have my knife at shaving sharp but its been times that has been dull due to usage and laziness, but with few strokes at the sharpmaker the knife comes back sharp with easy.


----------



## cutlerylover (Oct 6, 2007)

Thats great! besides the scar of course...I know this knife will serve me well for a long time to come!


----------



## lightsandknives (Oct 6, 2007)

I have three Sebenzas, two small, and one large and they are tremendous knives. I have two Bacote inlays (1 small, 1 large) and one African blackwood inlay. Very nice review by the way.


----------



## paulr (Oct 6, 2007)

I haven't been willing to spend the $$$ for a Sebbie since I tend to lose knives, but I've played with several and they are absolutely wonderful, just completely outclassing even the premium-grade production knives (e.g. my Benchmade 800S).


----------



## cutlerylover (Oct 6, 2007)

lightsandknives said:


> Very nice review by the way.


 
Oh, Thank you! How do you like the black african wood inlays? That was my second choice over micarta...


----------



## cy (Oct 6, 2007)

used to EDC small plain sebbie... then purchased a small inlaid sebbie. 

never did EDC inlaid sebbie. now both sebbies are safe queens. small inlaid sebbie is available... PM for details.

EDC has been Strider SMF for a year now... after skinning a deer last year (hacked right thru tailbone) it's been my main carry blade.


----------



## cutlerylover (Oct 6, 2007)

Well noe that I have a sebbenza I thought about eventually getting a Strider SNG just for my own personal comparison...I know alot of people try to compare the 2...but for now I am broke for a while, lol...


----------



## wvaltakis2 (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice review and welcome to the club. I love my Sebbie, let me know if you ever want any color...






~Chip


----------



## guyg (Oct 6, 2007)

Cutlerylover, dont try too hard to compare a Sebenza to a Strider. They are apples and oranges. Both great knives in their own arena. I have a Small Classic w/S30v that I gave to my daughter, an Umfaan,(BG42) Large Plain,(BG42) and a Small Bocote converted to Damascus plus three onepiece.


----------



## paulr (Oct 6, 2007)

wvaltakis2 I love the engravings on that Seb in your photo. Wood inlays in Sebenzas have always seemed slightly incongruous to me. Not sure about Micarta.


----------



## lightsandknives (Oct 6, 2007)

cutlerylover said:


> Oh, Thank you! How do you like the black african wood inlays? That was my second choice over micarta...


I really like the African blackwood. It's actually the one I carry the most and it's been very durable. I sent it back to Chris to be tuned up and it came back smooth as silk and extremely sharp. Great customer service.


----------



## cutlerylover (Oct 6, 2007)

guyg said:


> Cutlerylover, dont try too hard to compare a Sebenza to a Strider. They are apples and oranges.


 
I know, 2 different beasts all together...I kind of meant that I would just like to own a Strider as well some day...I think even though I know the sebenza could take it, I would end up using the strider for the dirty jobs, I just liek the idea that if somethgin goes wrogn with the knife during use, even hard use, that the repair would be free... and the sebenza would be my classy companion for all my other cutting needs...


----------



## cy (Oct 7, 2007)

didn't even mean to compare small sebbie to large Strider SMF. 

they are two completely different knives. if I wasn't EDC SMF, I'd be carrying a small sebbie again. it's the perfect size for general purpose use. 

SMF is actually a bit on the big side. really surprised I'm getting alone with carrying such a large blade. it's second nature anymore. just like carrying sm sebbie...



guyg said:


> Cutlerylover, dont try too hard to compare a Sebenza to a Strider. They are apples and oranges. Both great knives in their own arena. I have a Small Classic w/S30v that I gave to my daughter, an Umfaan,(BG42) Large Plain,(BG42) and a Small Bocote converted to Damascus plus three onepiece.


----------



## diggdug13 (Oct 7, 2007)

I've got a Small Classic Sebenza on the way, it will be my first true left handed Knife. I'm really excited about this knife and your review only increases my anxiety until I receive it. 

Thanks for the review it was a down to earth realistic user review..

Doug


----------



## wvaltakis2 (Oct 7, 2007)

paulr said:


> wvaltakis2 I love the engravings on that Seb in your photo. Wood inlays in Sebenzas have always seemed slightly incongruous to me. Not sure about Micarta.


That's actually not engraved, just anodized. Nice thing is if I ever get bored with it I can strip it and re-do it with no metal loss.

~Chip


----------



## mosport (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for reviewing your Sebenza cutlerylover!

I've been wanting one for a while too and was on the fence about buying one, until last week when I got lucky with a good deal for a used small regular model. Just arrived today complete with some handle wear with a mark or two here and there, guess you can say it's already broken-in for me 

wvaltakis2, I'm interested in re-anodizing my Sebenza and have sent you a PM.


----------



## cutlerylover (Oct 10, 2007)

Your very welcome, congratulations on the buy!!! getting a used one not only is more cost efficiant, but as you oput it, its already broken in, you can really use it now without worrying about scratching it up...


----------



## vic2367 (Oct 12, 2007)

very nice review,,,thanks


----------



## cutlerylover (Oct 12, 2007)

vic2367 said:


> very nice review,,,thanks


 
Thank you...


----------



## guyg (Oct 13, 2007)

I've wanted to get a fixed blade Strider, but just havent done it. And dont forget, you can send your knife to CR and they will go thru it. There used to be just a modest shipping charge for the service.


----------



## cutlerylover (Oct 14, 2007)

guyg said:


> I've wanted to get a fixed blade Strider, but just havent done it. And dont forget, you can send your knife to CR and they will go thru it. There used to be just a modest shipping charge for the service.


 
Yeah I figure I have a while yet before I need a tune up...I use this knife, but not much hard use, little cuttign jobs here and there, and I cna sharpen it myself when the time comes, so it could be years before he gets it back to work on it...If he ever does!


----------



## js (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for the review!

I EDC a large regular plain sebenza almost everyday and have for years now. That and my SF A2 are pretty much my constant compainions when I'm away from home.

cy,

SHAME ON YOU for turning your sebbies into safe queens! The very word "Sebenza" means "work". How could you?


----------



## Groundhog66 (Oct 30, 2007)

There just happens to be one of therre AWESOME knives for sale over at the Markerplace right now....


----------



## cutlerylover (Oct 31, 2007)

js said:


> Thanks for the review!
> 
> I EDC a large regular plain sebenza almost everyday and have for years now. That and my SF A2 are pretty much my constant compainions when I'm away from home.
> 
> ...


 
lol, I am getting better and better everyday, about 5 years ago if I had this knife I might not have even opened it in fear of scratching the hanlde, lol, but sicne my review I have used this knife very hard and am VERY happy with the results...and yes I know it means work, Zulu word, and its a very fitting title for thios knife!


----------



## js (Nov 1, 2007)

cutlerylover,

You know I was addressing cy with the whole tongue in cheek "SHAME ON YOU" thing, right?

LOL!

And, yes, it is a fitting title for the Sebenza! It's strange to think of it as a shelf queen, actually. It's also strange to think that there are a whole lot of people who dislike the knife, mostly cause its not pretty enough, I gather. Personal taste, is all, I guess. I love the way the sebbie looks, and I think mine just gets better looking with every new scratch and mark. It looks pleasantly worn and used, which it has been, in point of fact.

But I do avoid really abusing it, even though I'm told it will take it: things like prying and torquing and stuff. I won't do that. Knives are supposed to be used that way in my opinion. If I need to do that I get the right tool for it.

Anyway, thanks again for this review!


----------



## souptree (Nov 1, 2007)

Fantastic review! Thank you very much!


----------



## cutlerylover (Nov 2, 2007)

js said:


> cutlerylover,
> 
> You know I was addressing cy with the whole tongue in cheek "SHAME ON YOU" thing, right?
> 
> ...


 
lol, duh, I forgot there is a member CY...I read it fast and thought maybe it was an abreviation for my name *C*utler*Y*lover for some reason...hahahaha, sorry...


Anyway no problem guys, glad you liked the review....


----------



## natius83 (Apr 25, 2010)

great review, I own two sebenza's a large and a small 21, they're fantastic
knives and well worth the money in my opinion


----------



## Per-Sev (Apr 25, 2010)

A Sebenza is a knife that will last most people the rest of there lives. I wish more people set up there pivots like Chris at this time I no longer own one but my EDC has a pivot just like the Sebenza and if he made a karambit I would have bought his. The Sebenza is what all knives should be compared too.


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 25, 2010)

For anyone considering a Sebenza as a one-handed knife, the clip design, or rather the fact that the clip is up against the lock section of the handle, can cause trouble opening one-handed if you grip the clip tightly. 
Took me a while to figure out why I had trouble opening it sometimes and no problem at other times. I no longer have the Sebenza but would highly recommend still. 
I also agree with the OP that although I found it no problem getting used to, I would have preferred a less pointy thumb stud.


----------



## KeyGrip (Apr 29, 2010)

Point of clarification, Chris Reeve invented this lock type. The correct name is the Reeve Integral Lock, but most everybody just calls them framelocks these days.




cutlerylover said:


> Lock: This knife has what Chris calls an Integral Lock, to me it is a framelock, I do not know if there is any difference?


----------

